# High Tides/Low Tides Affect on Fishing



## twcrawford

Help me out here folks:

Last weekend at ChopTank we were hitting pretty good up until about 11:30am or so. The fishing reports said the High Tide was due on at 12:16pm. I'm new to fishing even newer to reading the reports, but I thought the High Tide would be a good thing. The more water pushing in would bring fish with it right, or that's what I thought. I was wrong, the High Tide seemed to push fish out away from the bridge. The current was heavy and we didn't catch anything else until after 1:30/2pm or so. Looking back I felt we wasted our time, about 2 hours worth.



*So here's my question.* 

When is it better to fish, during high tides or low tides or does it depends what body of water your fishing? For my situation, I'm talking Chesapeake Bay waterways. When I'm looking at the tide predictors what should I be looking for? Is it all luck, right place right time, or can I at least be in the right ballpark using the info that's out there.



*Thanks in advance board!*


----------



## RuddeDogg

Well, I can't speak for the areas that you fish but I know in my neck of the woods some places are good at high tide and some are good at low tide and then some are good at the change of tides. I think that it depends on the spot you are fishing myself.


----------



## hengstthomas

Many times as the tide slows the fish will stop or start to bite . Before high and before low tide there is a "Slack Tide" when very little or No current is available .. this is many times a dead time . Slack tide can last 5 minutes or an hour .. it all depends .
My advice is to plan your trips an hour after high or low tide to avoid slack tide .


----------



## shark21

I like to fish the moving tide periods - incoming and outgoing. I have the best luck during those periods.


----------



## twcrawford

I'll start taking notes from each spot I visit. I thought I was missing something. 

I bet if I could've casted out far enough, I might've found more aggressive fish laying in wait for smaller fish being pushed out, then I could've did some serious catching.


I'm learning. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## surfnsam

i've noticed over the years that fish will shut down before the tide change and start to feed again after the slack tide has passed. some exceptions where fast current moves around bridges and other structure like kent narrows, hitting the pilings at slack tide can produce nice fish. no time fishing is wasted!


----------



## zam

The fish usually bite best while the tide/current is moving in or out. high or low tide is the peak, generally the fishing will be best an hour or two before high/low tide, but the tide charts aren't always accurate.
But it depends on where your fishing, I know some places are only a couple feet deep during low tide and the fishing is slow, but during high tide the waters deeper and the fishing can be good


----------



## adp29934

twcrawford said:


> I'll start taking notes from each spot I visit. I thought I was missing something.
> 
> I bet if I could've casted out far enough, I might've found more aggressive fish laying in wait for smaller fish being pushed out, then I could've did some serious catching.
> 
> 
> I'm learning.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


TAKING NOTES: That is about the best thing you can do to understand tides/conditions. Also pay attention to winds and fronts. I have noticed that fish begin to gorge before a low front moves in. I think they can feel the pressure change. And I think it has something to do with the fact that with low pressure comes storms, with storms comes waves and murky water thus making it harder for them to feed. So they start filling up before the storm moves in. Also, the ends and beginnings of tides are great. Some tides are stronger than others depending on the phase of the moon. All of this is important, figuring it out is the hard part and it takes time.


Good Luck,
-Alex


----------



## Kwesi W.

Im not saying I'm right, but I like to fish 2 hours before and after high tide.. So that gives you a 5 hour window. I have done very well, but like i said maybe im wrong..


----------



## twcrawford

surfnsam said:


> i've noticed over the years that fish will shut down before the tide change and start to feed again after the slack tide has passed. some exceptions where fast current moves around bridges and other structure like kent narrows, hitting the pilings at slack tide can produce nice fish. no time fishing is wasted!



Interesting stuff. I prefer slack tide myself. No false bites and it's easier to keep my bait down

No time fishing is wasted? True! It's just my brother wanted to leave, he had a previous plans, but me, the Water Report Reader, kept saying we have to stay through the high tide. It wasn't until about 2 hours later when they started hitting again. For now on, I'll leave my predictions alone and just pay attention lol


----------



## twcrawford

kmw21230 said:


> Im not saying I'm right, but I like to fish 2 hours before and after high tide.. So that gives you a 5 hour window. I have done very well, but like i said maybe im wrong..



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## wdbrand

*Alot of truth in what adp said.*

However, when a low pressure front comes thru in freshwater, fish aren't feeding because they think murky, muddy water will follow. Maybe in a couple of days we get run-off. Low barametric pressure affects their bladder same as high pressure after the front. Could be that low pressure means overcast, cloudy conditions and fish feed because the glare and light is lower, same as a chop on the water cuts down glare. It seems to be more related to the drop in pressure and maybe millions of years of conditioning. It's simply uncomfortable for them to be active til the pressure levels off and stabilizes. I could cancel the paper and throw out the radios and still tell you when a front is on the move. Not only fish but all game move before a front, and lay up after. Still a lot to learn but I doubt saltwater fish gorge cause they know the water will be riled up. It more likey that they are simply finding their comfort zone.


----------



## chesapeakecarper

The Old Adage is to fish two hours before High Tide and then on the Outgoing Tide. High tide floods the shallows where forage moves in to feed, then retreats with the deceasing depths...retreats to the deeper water where feeders/predators await.


----------



## chesapeakecarper

Couple this basic concept with that of tidal "current" and you have a winning combination..at Year's Start I highlight (with highlighter pens) my preferential high/outgoing tides w/different site current patterns @ specific sites to outline a yearlong fishing Plan.

But that seems beyond the scope of the thread.


----------



## adp29934

wdbrand said:


> However, when a low pressure front comes thru in freshwater, fish aren't feeding because they think murky, muddy water will follow. Maybe in a couple of days we get run-off. Low barametric pressure affects their bladder same as high pressure after the front. Could be that low pressure means overcast, cloudy conditions and fish feed because the glare and light is lower, same as a chop on the water cuts down glare. It seems to be more related to the drop in pressure and maybe millions of years of conditioning. It's simply uncomfortable for them to be active til the pressure levels off and stabilizes. I could cancel the paper and throw out the radios and still tell you when a front is on the move. Not only fish but all game move before a front, and lay up after. Still a lot to learn but I doubt saltwater fish gorge cause they know the water will be riled up. It more likey that they are simply finding their comfort zone.



Wow that's good stuff there, I never thought of it that way. It was simply a guess on my part deducted from lots of times fishing before fronts. I couldn't figure out any other reason for it. But that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## surfnsam

i try to go fishing with that adage in mind 2 hours before the high to 2 hours after, when that tide is in the morning or evening it is the best for some species like rock but not for flounder which like bright sunny days with clean water.


----------

